
A technical report on convolution arithmetic in the context of deep learning - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/vdumoulin/conv_arithmetic
======
amelius
How important is padding in actual applications?

I'm wondering if it's a detail one can just forget about without any
consequences (except of course for matching dimensions in subsequent
computations).

~~~
tsomctl
Extremely. If padding=valid, you are possibly throwing information away. If
padding=same, you are possibly introducing invalid data that will throw things
off.

~~~
amelius
Yes, but it's information at the edge of the image. Show someone a photo of a
cat, but clip off the edges, and they'll still recognize the cat.

------
amelius
Looks like all the outputs have smaller dimensions than the inputs. How would
you go the other way?

~~~
joshvm
See the dilated convolution further down the page. You spread the result of
the convolution over a wider area and then the gaps are filled in as you scan
over the rest of the image you're convolving.

